
How Algolia Reduces Latency for 21B Searches per Month - lukehamilton
https://stackshare.io/algolia/how-algolia-reduces-latency-for-21b-searches-per-month?utm_source=hacker_news&utm_medium=addthis&utm_campaign=03302017&utm_content=stack_post
======
mnx
The search experience really is great. I'm not surprised to see it took some
very performance focused effort and top notch hardware.

------
sahin-boydas
algolia is the best, great article. I was always curious how algolia is fast
like this.

